

Corkboard.me introduces embedding and read-only corks. - kellysutton
http://blog.corkboard.me/2011/03/21/more-sharing-options-come-to-corkboard-me/

======
justinAlcon
The ability to embed this into your own site is a big effin deal.

~~~
kellysutton
Agreed. Kind of boss.

